# Cachecard lost its IP address



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

Wondering if someone could advise if I am on the right tracks with a diagnosis of a problem with my cachecard.

I've had the card for about 6 months and has been working fine (Got tivoweb access, daily calls over network etc), but it has suddenly stopped connecting to the network. Can't ping, telnet or FTP to it.

The caching element is still working OK - it still loads up the splash screen, its chucking out its statistics to the kernal log. However I get a ETH0: unknown interface error in the kernal log, which I think must be related to the network part of the card. 

The next stage along I think will be to try a re-install of the drivers. I can't use the physically use the serial interface (laptop hasn't got the port), so I'm guessing I need to pull the drive and re-install using the boot CDs. As mine is a two disk tivo, I'm guessing I need to use the Master rather than the slave?

The only thing that concerns me with this is why does the caching part of the software seem to be OK, but not the networking bit?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

paulmassey said:


> I get a ETH0: unknown interface error in the kernal log


I get that too and my card works ok. A few lines lower I get:

Apr 21 09:18:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver version 20040826 
Apr 21 09:18:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:AF:4A:C0 
Apr 21 09:18:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed 
Apr 21 09:18:26 (none) kernel: turbonet2: driver successfully installed

and a few lines down:

Apr 21 09:18:27 (none) kernel: route.tivo forgot to specify route netmask. 
Apr 21 09:18:30 (none) kernel: turbonet2: link = 100Mbps full-duplex

Do you get something similar?

Have you tried a different cable / port on the hub etc?


----------



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

LJ,

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I don't see anything about turbonet, which is what led me to think the driver has got deleted / uninstalled somehow. Still curious why the cacheing bit still works though.

Also tried the cable / hub with a laptop and a media streamer which works fine.

Paul.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Could the var directory have been cleared by the tivo??? I assume the drivers are in the RO bit so probably not.. Just a idea?


----------



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm now even more confused after trying to re-install the drivers. Pulled the drive and used the bootcd to reinstall it, but the install routine seems to think its already there and still finds the correct IP addresses.

Anyway, I've managed to grab the kernal log if this sheds any light on it.

Thanks again for your help,

Paul.

Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: mem_init: start_mem = 0x80295000, end_mem = 0x81000000 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Memory: 13740k/16384k available (700k kernel code, 1944k data) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Kernel virtual start=0x81000000, end=0x81d6b000 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society NET3.038 for Linux 2.1 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: NET3: Unix domain sockets 0.15 for Linux NET3.038. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Swansea University Computer Society TCP/IP for NET3.037 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: IGMP, ICMP, UDP, TCP 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.1.24-TiVo-2.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 2.8.1) #2 Thu Feb 7 17:49:48 PST 2002 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 4.23 with no serial options enabled 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: tty00 at 0xf4100000 (irq = 6) is a S403 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: tty01 at 0xffc00000 (irq = 3) is a 16550A 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: tty03 at 0xffb40000 (irq = 7) is a 16550A 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Ramdisk driver initialized : 16 ramdisks of 4096K size 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: IDE: Setup IDE dma engine call back function completed 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: set maxFrags and initialize fragp for h=0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hda: SAMSUNG SP1213N, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hdb: SAMSUNG SP1213N, TiVo-realtime enabled ATA DISK drive 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0xffd00400-0xffd00407,0xffd00438 on irq 32 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: idinfo 82=346B 83=7F01 85=3C69 86=3C01 87=4003 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hda: SAMSUNG SP1213N, 114498MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA, CHS=16383/16/63, DMA, SMART 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: idinfo 82=346B 83=7F01 85=3C69 86=3C01 87=4003 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hdb: SAMSUNG SP1213N, 114498MB w/8192kB Cache, multiple 16, LBA, CHS=16383/16/63, DMA, SMART 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: PPP: version 2.3.0 (demand dialling) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: TCP compression code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: PPP line discipline registered. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Partition check: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hda:Started kswapd v 1.12 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 16 pages of PROM memory freed 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 3 pages of unused kernel memory freed 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Init: Console opened as FD 0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading i2c driver 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Box setup for PAL mode 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading FPGA driver 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: fpga driver configured in PAL mode. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: fpga module running SAA7118 video encoder 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Msp: MajorRevCode Version 0x4 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Msp: ROM Version 0xa25 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Msp: ProductCode = 0xa 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Msp: MSP3410 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: MSP34X0D 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: memstart = 0x80155000 : size = 0x120000 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Standin 0: addr 0x80159000, len 0x11c000 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: No panic situation detected 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Inode 2052, incorrect size, 21900 (counted = 23552). Set size to counted? yes 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Inode 2052, i_blocks wrong 46 (counted=48). Set i_blocks to counted? yes 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 833/32768 files (1.9% non-contiguous), 11842/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 833/32768 files, 11842/131072 blocks 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Mounting /var 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up /var/mtab... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Using default TIVO_SVR_ADDR 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up temporary files in /var/tmp 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Cleaning up old slices and bundles in /var/packages... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: This one's (29) goin' down 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Attempting to fix modem using: /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/expect_script 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: spawn /tvbin/modempatch /tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram/Patch9-2-RAM.s37 ^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ZATZ^M^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: OK^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: AT**^M^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Download initiated ..^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Getting ready to send files 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ..................................................^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: OK^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Sending of patch succeeded 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: INTERACTIVE 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ^MAT!9F01?^M^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: 9F01: 09 02 A9 6B 8D E7 9D E2 ^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: OK^M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: PATCH_VERIFIED 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: FILEBASED 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: EXITING WITH '0' 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Initializing TiVo extension... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Set up environment vars for hardware configuration... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading media drivers... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded (byteswap enabled) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Auto-detecting oslink module (asic 1). 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Multi-Verifier 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Not Installing oslink module. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading fan ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading therm ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading pxmpegdecode ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: We are using the Philips 7128 video encoder. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: pxmpegdecode configured in PAL mode. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: PX DECODE HYBRID: IBM CS22 initialization completed! 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: MPEG: MPEG subsystem initialization completed 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: MAJOR number = 78 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading scartmux ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Splash the screen... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: driver version 20050218 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: found 1 chip groups 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: found 4 banks 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: found 4096 rows 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: found 1024 cols 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: memory found: 128 MB 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: csum table size = 1MB 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: sdram cache size = 127MB 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: mappable size = 1016MB 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: driver loaded successfully 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Driver version: 20050218/20050218 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: 128MB DIMM detected 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Found partition 0:10 (512MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Found partition 0:12 (0MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: hdb: Generic ATA management 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Found partition 1:2 (0MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: 513MB database detected 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Writing.... 0% .... 25% .... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Verifying... 0% .... 25% .... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: zone[0] = 0:10 (512MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: zone[1] = 0:12 (0MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: zone[2] = 1:2 (0MB) 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: cachectl: Caching.... 0% .... 25% .cachecard: stats = hit:0, miss:91432, write:0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: ... 50% .... 75% .... 100% cachectl: 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Writing 401560 bytes to OSD at address 0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Update IR microcode using /sbin/irmicro.hex 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Atmel part found, 2kB of program memory, AT90S2313 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: MicroVeriry: bad=0, GetFpaRegCnt=0, AndFpgaCnt=0, OrFpgaCnt=0 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Device already programmed with this microcode 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Starting update ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Look for debug board ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: IP struct was not filled in! 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: sa is: 0x20000 0x0 0x7ffffce4 0x7ffffd00 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: sa.sin_addr = 0x7ffffc48 a sockaddr is 16 bytes 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: SIOCSIFADDR: Operation not supported by device 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Check for PROM update ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Loading mixaud ... 
Jan 1 00:01:39 (none) kernel: Updating system clock UID=0 
May 3 19:56:04 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu May 3 19:56:04 2007 
May 3 19:56:04 (none) kernel: Have a nice day. 
May 3 19:56:04 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk... 
May 3 19:56:04 (none) kernel: Starting EventSwitcher... 
May 3 19:56:06 (none) kernel: Start fan control... 
May 3 19:56:07 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
May 3 19:56:09 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions... 
May 3 19:56:10 (none) kernel: Checking new software installation 
May 3 19:56:11 (none) kernel: SwSystem 2.5.5-01-1-023 is already active, nothing to do. 
May 3 19:56:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
May 3 19:56:11 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
May 3 19:56:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
May 3 19:56:11 (none) kernel: MCP startup complete 
May 3 19:56:13 (none) kernel: waiting for connections on port 8074 
May 3 19:56:13 (none) kernel: eth0: unknown interface. 
May 3 19:56:26 (none) kernel: Microcode version 00034 
May 3 19:56:27 (none) kernel: Initialize with 1 live caches 
May 3 19:56:28 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: resetting adjustments 
May 3 19:56:28 (none) kernel: osd buffer size = 1080000 
May 3 19:56:30 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning -1 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust 0 
May 3 19:56:30 (none) kernel: tuning:lock 1 
May 3 19:56:32 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
May 3 19:56:39 (none) kernel: cachecard: stats = hit:13548, miss:175048, write:398


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What is in your */etc/rc.d/rc.net* file?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Is the ethernet link active? i.e. Are the link lights at both end of the ethernet cable illuminated?

If not, and you don't currently have anything connected to the SCART input ...

I did have a very odd problem when configuring the network on my brother's TiVo. It wouldn't create a network link if there wasn't anything connected to the SCART input, when it had previously been configured to control a Freeview box. Since I was just testing the network at my house, I hadn't bothered to connect up any input. Connecting to a Freeview tuner instantly caused the link lights to illuminate.

While I can't imagine that this is the reason that yours failed, it might be the reason why it isn't working if you are trying to test it without placing it back in the original configuration.

However, it was such an odd error, and not one confirmed by several other users, I suspect that it might have been a freak case, based upon PSU voltage levels, etc.


----------



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

Iankb,

There is no Ethernet indication at all. The other two (Cache and Active I think) are on though. Treble checked the cable as well in case I did anything silly. Also, all the scart leads are in place (one output to the tele, input from an NTL box, and Aux from a DivX player). Only other thing could be the power supply I suppose. Would there be any other symptons with this - crashes etc??

Blindlemon,

I'll try and get the rc.net file off the machine. Silly question though, my Unix/Linux knowledge is limited. Is there any FAQs which tell me which partition do I mount / how to do it?

Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It's on partition 4 (or maybe 7) and you can read it just as you would the /var partition.


----------



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

Blindlemon,

Thanks, I'll post the rc files. Need to take the TiVo into work to do anything on it because only got a laptop. However I think it must be related to these startup scripts because I've realised Endpad doesn't seem to be working either. May be another silly question, but if there is a problem with these files what is the best thing to do? Normally I would do a re-install of the drivers, but this hasn't done anything useful.

Paul.


----------



## paulmassey (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for everyones help. 

I think I've finally sorted it out. It appears the Tivo "panicked" and wiped the var/hack stuff. Still doesn't explain why nic_install still recognised all the settings and a re-install with that didn't fix it. 

In the end I managed to force nic_install to put the drivers back in by making the changes to the MAC address. Once this was done next reboot the Ethernet connection re-appeared.

Paul.


----------

